# Uniprim (trimethoprim/sulfadiazine) bad for chickens?



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a cough/runny nose going through my herd of miniature horses. Where it came from is a mystery as no new horses have come onto the property since early December. But alas, I have something. I am going to start the entire herd on Uniprim this afternoon.

I have 6 hens (wild/free-ranging/feral) that showed up last fall and have stayed. They, without a doubt, will end up consuming some of this antibiotic as they eat out of the horses feed buckets although I provide them with all the chicken feed, Omega and oyster shell supplement and also a supplement block they care to eat. I will not be able to stop this, although I will do my best. But I KNOW they will eat some feed that has been coated. Since I can't stop it, I'm just wanting to know what the consequences are so I can be prepared for the outcome. They do give me some eggs which we eat, but I do not eat the chickens themselves.

Your thoughts are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I personally would not consume the eggs until the medicine is done being distributed, but since I am not a pharmacist, I will refrain from any other comments.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

This is all I could find, and it isn't much. I does say that chickens can be given the medicine for different things, but I'm sure not in the same dosage as a horse. But it also says in non-laying chickens.

http://www.imb.ie/images/uploaded/swedocuments/LicenseSPC_10019-099-001_05092009020056.pdf


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 17, 2013)

I appreciate the feedback. I was initially concerned about what it might do to the chickens themselves, but I see the point about us not eating the eggs. We will not eat any we get until the horses have been off the meds for a while. Don't know what the period of time should be, but I'll figure something out. I just hope it doesn't kill the hens. Although I didn't ask for them, they're amusing and aren't doing any harm hanging around our place. It does cost more to feed them than we get in eggs, but that's life I guess! 

Thanks again!


----------

